# Coding excison stomal polyps



## cdehner (Jul 13, 2011)

Could someone please help me with this code. The physician performed: Excision of stomal polyps (longstanding ileostomy). The pathology report came back showing benign polyps.
I was looking at the excison of benign lesion codes but I didnt know if there might be a more accurate code for this.
Thank you for any help on this.


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can you post the op note? Otherwise its a guessing game on what methods/approach were used to even consider a CPT code.


----------



## cdehner (Jul 13, 2011)

The op note states: Local anesthesia was infiltrated into the bowel wall for primarily hemostasis,.There were 6-7 polyps apparent and excision sharply was carried down into the submucosal tissues around the base of each polyp and each defect was closed with 3-0 vicryl suture.


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 13, 2011)

open approach i will assume 44111


----------



## cdehner (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate it. Have a great day!


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think there's a specific code for that. I would disagree with 44111. That describes enterotomies which implies a laparotomy which he didn't do.  

I think 44312 or 44314 is more appropriate (ileostomy revision). Technically he's revising the ileostomy, at least the mucosa of the ileostomy.


----------

